#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Переводы Дхаммапады

## Маркион

Просьба к знающим пали: прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, переводы Дхаммапады, выполненные Топоровым и Парибком. В чём преимущества, различия и пр. каждого из переводов?

----------


## Ассаджи

Парибок тщательнее переводит термины, например, "аппамада" (отсутствие беспечности, т.е. усердие):

Небеспечность – путь бессмертия,
Беспечность – путь, ведущий к смерти.
Не умирают небеспечные.
Беспечные, считай, мертвы.

Это ближе к оригиналу, чем "серьезность" и "легкомыслие" у Топорова:

Серьезность – путь к бессмертию. Легкомыслие – путь к смерти. 	
Серьезные не умирают. Легкомысленные подобны мертвецам. 

При этом он принципиально не употребляет иностранных слов, добиваясь "былинного" стиля, и в результате порой изобретает новые слова, как например:

"Унятье – так я перевожу слово nirvana. В европейских языках заимствованное санскритское слово обросло пошлыми гедонистическими ассоциациями и даже стало названием поп-ансамбля. Этимологически предлагаемый перевод совершенно точен, да и по сути nirvana в текстах объясняется именно как унятие скорбей и их причин."

При этом он объясняет свои термины в примечаниях, и для применения на практике его перевод лучше:

Кто памятует и исполнен рвения,
Делами чист, живёт по дхарме, сдержан,
Кто осмотрителен и не беспечен, –
Тот добрую стяжает славу.

Тут идет речь именно о памятовании "сати", а никак не о преисполненности мыслей, как у Топорова:

У энергичного, полного мыслей, действующего осмотрительно, ограничивающего себя, серьезного,
того, чьи дела чисты и кто живет, следуя дхамме, – у того возрастает слава. 

Термин "памятование" требует дополнительных объяснений, - о чем именно и как нужно памятовать. А у Топорова получается перевод, понятный неподготовленному читателю, и при этом стилистически выдержанный и по-своему поэтичный.

Таким образом, перевод Топорова больше подходит широкому кругу читателей, тем более что он полный. А перевод Парибка лучше для применения на практике, - но при этом требует тщательного изучения терминов.

В Дхаммападе некоторые строфы относятся к тонкостям медитативной практики, и для их понимания желательно читать комментарии к строфам, хотя бы в сокращенном виде:

http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/dhp/dmpada/dmpada.htm
http://buddhist.ru/news/2727-dhammapada-stihi-i-pritchi
http://www.thisismyanmar.com/nibbana/dmpada.htm

С полным переводом объяснений терминов:

Carter, John Ross and Mahinda Palihawadana.
The Dhammapada: A New English Translation with the Pali Text and the First English Translation of the Commentary's Explanation of the Verses with Notes

С полным переводом историй:

https://archive.org/search.php?query...iatype%3Atexts

----------

Miruka Ze (02.10.2013), sergey (30.09.2013), Thaitali (30.09.2013), Кхантибало (30.09.2013), Маркион (05.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.09.2013)

----------

